

"If you're Smart Enough to Use Facebook, you're Smart Enough to Create Facebook" - atomicdog
http://magixilluminate.com/

======
eslachance
I'm intrigued by the idea, because I'm not extremely good at programming and
this can probably be a fairly good mockup tool that can be shown to the real
hackers instead of drawings on a napkin. Then again, there are apps for that
already.

But at the same time, I'm horrified that this is "Frontpage for programming"
and that we'll start seeing glittery, neon-colored apps on the web,
smartphones and _shivers_ even Linux! Software design in the hands of
commoners is pretty scary stuff.

------
pavel_lishin
Is this real?

~~~
atomicdog
Unfortunately, yes.

~~~
vasc
it looks like an usability nightmare

